# Cws



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi everyone, I have been busy with the movement and driving of buses for the College World Series, which is one of our cities most busiest time of the year.

No game today! 

Maggie, I see your NC Tarheel baseball team is headed for the Championship! Congratulations, I bet you and your husband are proud of the players!

I just got back from pet-co to get some Pigeon-Dove mix and a couple of deep dishes, and to my surprise, I see they now have shelled unsalted sunflower seeds in a 3 pound bag and was less than 6 bucks. A lot better than the 99 cents I was paying for a small bag which did not go a very long way. Now we have enough treats to go around and some for our squirrel too! 


I still have to go to work at my regular time, and I have to do some heavy duty cleaning in the coop...a few days overdue, so I have to tend to them. 

This will be the last week for the games. There are so many nice people that I have meet from across the country while driving some routes. 

See you all soon .

Ooops, I intended to place this the General Discussion area...sorry mods, I must be "rusty"...or overworked?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

Thanks for the update. It's nice to hear from you.

I'm glad you get to meet nice people during your daily work, that is a benefit these days.

Hope all the "kids" (feather and unfeathered, furry and unfurry  ) are doing well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor said:


> Hi everyone, I have been busy with the movement and driving of buses for the College World Series, which is one of our cities most busiest time of the year.
> 
> No game today!
> 
> Maggie, I see your NC Tarheel baseball team is headed for the Championship! Congratulations, I bet you and your husband are proud of the players!




Victor, thank you. We are so proud and I hope this year they finally win the big one. I wasn't sure they could pull it off to win the two against Rice - but they did!

We have missed you but understood they're keeping you busy. Our newspaper had a really nice article about how wonderful the people are in Omaha and that all teams are adopted by a family. They said something to the effect that it would be unheard of to ever consider having the CWS anywhere but Omaha.

That is a great price on the shelled sunflower seed. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I wasn't sure they could pull it off to win the two against Rice - but they did!



Oh, boo  Rice lost? I'm bummed (an ol' Rice Owl, me , not "bummed")


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a photo of Rosenblatt in Omaha during quiet time.

When Tooter was missing, he lived just east of the stadium where our big zoo is.It is a ball throw away.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's a lovely field, Victor! Many thanks for the picture! Good to hear from you. I didn't realize about the CWS and that you were a "part" of the program, so to speak! Wondered how all was doin' in OMAHA with the gang!  

MAGGIE...CONGRATUALATIONS!!! Hope for the BEST!!  

Love/Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> That's a lovely field, Victor! I didn't realize about the CWS and that you were a "part" of the program, so to speak


Well, now only a small part. I was the original CWS coordinator in the transportation aspect of it but stepped down from that role 3 years ago. Now, I just drive, and help out when needed at the ball park.Driving the fans is one of the best jobs to have!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, that is a beautiful stadium. Course, our papers and TV are just full of themselves about the Tarheels and tonight on TV they showed the outside of the stadium. Coach Fox was interviewed and said that a trip to Omaha was about the best thing that had ever happened to him.


----------

